# donny



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

whos going to donny: victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i wish! i cant even get to the local shop without stopping at the neighbours for a loo break. maybe next time though, what are you looking to get?


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

just like to have a look and a chat


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

are we talking reptile show? if so when is it pmsl, i live in donny but have never been, wouldnt mind going just for a nosey


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Moved to the shows sectio.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Moved to the shows section.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going :2thumb:


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you need tickets? and what time does it start cos I really wanna go!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Kami22 said:


> Do you need tickets? and what time does it start cos I really wanna go!


No, you pay on the door. Non IHS members are £5 each and can get in from 10.15am


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah thats cool cos we live about 30 mins away... Is it at the arena?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Its at the dome.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

so whats people going to buy at donny


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

im goin!!getting a nice leo!!lol


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We are going, selling leopard geckos,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

im going!!!!!!gets myself some leos and sell 1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im going, eill have beardeds, corns rats etc for sale


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

sulcata2big said:


> just like to have a look and a chat


chat to me if you want, ill see you there 
ill show you the bci i get :2thumb:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be there should be good


----------

